# 09 brute force not crankin



## lilman5047 (Feb 6, 2010)

ok this got me confused..i went riding and unloaded it and put in my shed and went out there a week later to load it up and it want crank, turns over but doesnt fire or act like it wants to run, jus turns over, got me wanderin..any suggestions? took plugs out got plenty of fire and fuel pump is kickin on, any ideas??? 

thanks for the help


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

one has to be missing....fuel fire or compression.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dont give it any fuel just let it turn over. See if she starts to fire. After a few seconds & few trys.

Also check your roll over sensor.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not crankin' means dead battery/starter. 

Sounds like you have a cranks, rolling over but won't start. Check the kill switch.....lol

See if you got fire at plugs, see if you have fuel. Go from there. 

Did you swamp her or do anything on the last ride that might contribute to the problem?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:agreed: With everything said so far in this post. Very first thing I'd do is hook up the ole battery charger, your battery may be a lil weak and the fuel injected bikes WILL NOT run with a weak battery. Next, check your roll over sensor...it is at the very back of the tray under your seat, just shake it and make sure the lil ball is moving around in there and then put it back where it belongs (its the one directly in the middle, there are 2 relays to either side of it). test your plugs to see that you are gettin spark. If both of these are a go, then I would test the flow of the fuel pump next.
*On a side note, also check your CDI...make sure it is plugged in good and that its not packed with mud in the connectors, this too would contribute to your bike not wantin to start.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

If you're getting fire to the plugs, pull 'em out and see if they are wet with fuel. If they are dry, squirt a small amount of fuel on the pistons, put the plugs back in and see if she fires. If so, you have a bad fuel flow somewhere (dirty line, clogged fuel filter or bad fuel pump). You can also pull the fuel line off, turn the key on and see if any fuel is coming out. If not, could be the fuse for the fuel pump is blown.


----------



## lilman5047 (Feb 6, 2010)

nah man i jus went on a lil trail ride and didnt hit the first mudhole or any water, and it ran perfect then it died, like it jus ran out of gas and i checked my programmer and wasnt on like it should be and none of the lights would blink to the programmer, so i took it off rode all evenin then parked it, then jus turned over, by now from crankin yea i can tell my battery gettin lil weak but before that it jus turn and turn over, thanks for all the suggestions an ideas and im gunna get on it soon as i can..ill holla if i have any more questions or problems, thanks everyone


----------



## lilman5047 (Feb 6, 2010)

also the plugs are dry and i think im not gettin any fuel to the injectors to answer some more of yall questions


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> :agreed: With everything said so far in this post. Very first thing I'd do is hook up the ole battery charger, your battery may be a lil weak and the fuel injected bikes WILL NOT run with a weak battery. Next, check your roll over sensor...it is at the very back of the tray under your seat, just shake
> and make sure the lil ball is moving around in there and then put it back where it belongs (its the one directly in the middle, there are 2 relays to either side of it). test your plugs to see that you are
> gettin spark. If both of these are a go, then I would test the flow of the fuel pump next.
> *On a side note, also check your CDI...make sure it is plugged in good and that its
> not packed with mud in the connectors, this too would contribute to your bike not wantin to start.


If the roll over sensor is bad it
Wont have fire . First
He needs to know no fire no fuel or no compression . If the battery is low that's no fire, but he said he has fire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

03dsglightning said:


> If the roll over sensor is bad it
> Wont have fire . First
> He needs to know no fire no fuel or no compression . If the battery is low that's no fire, but he said he has fire.


weak fire is not good fire................ weak battery = bad fire, even if its visable.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

He said he had fire. Weak battery will cause increased dwell time in cdi and no fire not bad fire. If the cdi sends signal it will fire correctly. Only way your "bad" fire would occur is
A weak secondary fire from the coil.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

he said the plugs are dry that means no fuel that would cause it not to start did you pull the fuel lines to see if your getting fuel to the injectors and did you check the fuse for the fuel pump thats where i would start


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

a wore out or fouled out plug will also jus let her turn over and over and still look like its firing fine but i agree with brute for mud he aint getting fuel so my first step would b checking the fuel pump then if its good id move further to the motor. i dont have a fuel injected brute but i guess it would have a fuel rail of some sort so id pull the inlet line and make sure the fuel makes it to there then on to the injectors.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

try a little fuel (SHOT GLASS) in under the plugs when their out. will crank/START... and then die if it's fuel related. Do you have pressure at the tail pipe?. your Stator pulse coil ( box next to the stator) if broken will also cause turn over, weak spark and no running.. (been There).


----------

